# Hey Everyone!!



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

My name is Jamie and I'm originally from California but am currently living in South Korea with my husband and son. My husband is in the US Army. 

I am nail polish and lip gloss obsessed. I've been a lurker on the boards here for swatches for a LONG time and thought it was time to join. 

I look forward to getting to know everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Jamie! i live sort of overseas (Hawaii) due to the military, too. how is South Korea?


----------



## Purple (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Jamie!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Jamie and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 21, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Merinette (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

Jamie! have fun!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Jamie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's so nice you've finally joined!


----------

